# Post your dream horse



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

I want to see what everyone likes!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.hestafrettir.is/stodhestar > Baron frá Strandarhöfði, left side, alphabetical order (doesn´t work to give a direct link :??? 

Anywho, just look at his colour, his gait and just everything about him ! 
And he's a first prize stallion ! 
Maaaaan, I want this horse !:sad:


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

The more horses I ride and get to know, the more I love my own boy even with all his flaws!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Well I already ride my dream horse (aka pony!) but here's just some horses "up my ally" sort to speak!
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1230174
Loving the jump (from the picture), height & coloring. Now, can I please have $17,500?! He also seems green for his price.
'Beale Street' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com
Cute horse! Too expensive, once again..*sighs*


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I want one of these: 









(a saddlebred, of course ;-) )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I already have my dream horse. Or should I say horses. These are my 3 babies. Koda, Denny, and Dobe.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Humm, my dream horse? I have no idea! It would have to be a toally built up Overo with Quarter Horse looks......


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Mahogany bay with four socks and a star or solid black warmblood. Maybe even an black and white Oldenburg, but they would have to be marked just right. 15.3-16.1 hh.

http://www.rcmp-f.ca/auction/stable/lot-9.html
I really like this mare


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

A big bay Trakehner, or a grey one. Mare or Gelding doesn't matter. Over 16hh but under 17hh, since I'm a small person. 

I just love Trakehners. I had a mare that was out of Abdullah. She was ATA registered and all. I bought her greenbroke, and within a year we were doing 2'6 courses and taking Champion. Schooling 3' courses at home to show Pre-Green at rated shows.
She was absolutely phenomenal. A little on the "TB" side, could be flaky at times, but wow, when she had a job, she did it amazingly.

I just want another Trakehner again! Preferably a ATA registered one out of a big stallion like Abdullah would be great.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I have my dream boy too, Kai!

But I would love one of this guys babies...
Copabella

He is stunning!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Going to cheat like everyone else, but fortunately for me I have the horse I have always wanted


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

A well broke bulldog style Quarter Horse, out of Bartender Or 
A Aussie Stock Horse, out of one the ranchs out there.


----------



## Fogged-In (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dumas Baby!!! :wink:


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I could never ask for a better horse than the one that I have now. I love her to pieces.

However, I would love to get a Fjord one day.


----------



## mkl039 (Oct 17, 2008)

*My dream Horses*

http://www.evonlyequestrian.com/sales/graphics/image_jump2.jpg

*I'd like this for all the eventing I'm doing now. *

*But the horse that I would just love to have besides that would be,*

*A full Arab that's bay with 4 black socks, black mane, tail, and forelock.*
*Roughly 15 hands.*

*My dream horses *


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I want!
Google Image Result for http://www.prairiethunder.com/Pictures/Stallions/Czar/Czar05FallMain.jpg


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very cute stud Foxy! I like him.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

As long as it's a horse-I'm happy


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> As long as it's a horse-I'm happy


 Well said!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My dream horse would have a really good job. At least enough to pay for its own hay. 
Since that's asking a lot, I'll take my Vida


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> My dream horse would have a really good job. At least enough to pay for its own hay.
> Since that's asking a lot, I'll take my Vida


HA! I think I agree with Vida


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Classical Pizzazz


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

who is classical pizzazz? 

is it this fella?


----------



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2008)

I own my dream horses 

Days of Gold



















Nights of Gold











Tintaras Chandra











Ahrem Time Out


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's my dream horse









Knew he was going to be mine when I saw his picture


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

I could never go back to any other breed now that I've had an arab... never wanted to be an arab person but I can't help it. I love the breed.
I like a darker grey though, more dappled with black legs and dark mane and tail. That silvery dappled color just gets me drooling.


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

My favorite dream horse {friesian} 
and my own dream horse , Lady who is a Shire


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

I will give you one guess! LOL!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

SHEENA!
http://s334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/?action=view&current=sydatjanets003.jpg
http://s334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/?action=view&current=sydatjanets004.jpg


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/sydatjanets004.jpg
http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/sydatjanets003.jpg
http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m420/jerseyponi/UncD122.jpg


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

This boy is my dream horse. I always wanted a Gypsy vanner after seeing Into the west and I wanted to name it tir na nog. Then I saw this guy who actually has a tear off his eye liner! 





































Anyone want to give me 11,500? 
Here is his sale page 
Grandpa - Gypsy Horse Colt


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

wow. that is such an awkward marking on his eye!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't wait until I buy her. Not buying is NOT an opinion. :wink:


But I've always wanted a horse like The Black Stallion. 
I think it would sooo cool if I had a big 17hh jet black Thoroughbred stallion named Demon. I'd call him Big Dee. lol Yea, I know The Black was an Arab, but I'm kinda tall and Arabs are kinda short.


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

My Dream 5 gaited horse:
WGC Skywatch


Dream 3Gaited/Equitation/Pleasure Horse:
WC Amandari (carried 4 riders to national eq championships and 2 of them where the Equitation Triple Crown winners)


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I own my dream horse as well, Jubilee:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Iv always wanted a clydie...

Although this imported Dutch Warmblood is breathtaking!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh My Gosh, I so want this horse, if i had the money to purchase and have someone drive to california he would be sold. i have always wanted a mustang and he is just amazing. A little short but oh well, i am not that tall.

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1283187


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I LOVE AMANDARI!!

He was great when the Flynn girls had him (still great, but that's when I remember him!)

and Skywatch ain't bad either ;-)


----------



## Meg (Oct 28, 2008)

Arabians, Clydsedales (sp?), and Mustangs. My dream horses. But I am no where NEAR expierenced for a Mustang...and maybe not an Arab either.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This is a Canadian Stallion, but what a talent.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Who Whiz It

My dream horse, I'd give both legs just to have him!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Who Whiz It
> 
> My dream horse, I'd give both legs just to have him!!


That's insane coloring. Looks like quite the stud!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I LOVE him, I want one of his babies so bad!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

...and what would you do with him if you didn't have your legs? :lol:

he is a gorgeous stud!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know that I said that I already had my dream horse and that was until I saw this pic. He is a 7 year old Kiger Mustang named Raven.
I have always wanted a black horse. Now come this spring, I might just have one. Our percheron mare is due the end of January.


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

My dream horse would have to be a Brumby! I have found then really cheap but can you imagine the shipping cost! :shock::shock: 
I really started liking them after watching "The Man from Snowy River" and "Return to Snowy River". I would also like an Australian Stock Horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I know that I said that I already had my dream horse and that was until I saw this pic. He is a 7 year old Kiger Mustang named Raven.
> I have always wanted a black horse. Now come this spring, I might just have one. Our percheron mare is due the end of January.


I must say I was spooked by the resemblance :shock:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

leopard appaloosa!!!!! God I love them! So pretty! I love appys.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is some insane coloring eh!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

there gorgeous though! we had one at the stable I used to work at. We called him the dalmation!


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life (Jul 1, 2008)

My dream horse is Hjálmar frá Vatnsleysu and Illingur frá Tóftum  

This is Hjálmar frá Vatnsleysu


























And here are pics of Illingur frá Tóftum


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Illingur !! HOW in the WORLD could I forget him ! 
I want him soooooo bad ! I was captivated by him on Landsmót 2008 !


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I LOVE that rearing picture of him! What a nice horse!


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

Your Horse are Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Smrods


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I would love to have this stallion. Or a horse that was the spittin' image of him!

Fox Trotters - Stallions

And I'd love to have this mare.

http://www.brookridgemorgans.com/Coral.htm


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

My dream horse by far as always been Romeo de Roza, a friesian stallion =D.

Romeo de Roza - 1997 Approved Friesian Stallion - Carousel Friesians


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Well here are two of my dream horses who are in my own pasture. My haflingers:
Toby









Willie:









Here is my dream haflinger stallion, which I wish I owned - Notable WBF


















I also would love to have a Black Forest horse, but they are rare:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

How's this for color. I want him!
2007 Natal and Renick


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I want THOR the friesian

this is my dream horse, not just any friesian, as much as I want one would be by exact dream horse, it would have to be THOR.

















no way it will ever happen, but hey, I can dream right?


----------

